# Help with speckling.



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Not even sure if that’s the correct technical term but I’m having difficult making fine lines between color transitions any thoughts of what I’m doing wrong here? I’m using Createx paints straight from the bottle. My airbrush is an Iwata Ecplise CS. I normally run between 25-30 psi sometimes I drop it really low to get closer.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Love that color pattern!! 
I used to use rubber bands for super fine lines.
On the lure shown, I do not know what you mean though.

Maybe a pic of a lure scheme you're referring to?


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

TClark said:


> Love that color pattern!!
> I used to use rubber bands for super fine lines.
> On the lure shown, I do not know what you mean though.
> 
> Maybe a pic of a lure scheme you're referring to?


Towards the tail where I painted the black I have quite a bit of small black dots. Not sure if that could be corrected. I just look at some of these other custom painted lures and there color transitions look perfect no speckling or anything


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not seeing any dots/speckling. BUT, if you're talking about something like how to paint a true rootbeer color scheme. I always used a tooth brush.

Lay some paint on a piece of cardboard, set the bristles into the paint, then point it to where you want the dots/speckle and run your thumb across the bristles,
NOTE: try it on like a white surface so you can see the pattern. sometimes the first two swipes come out a tad heavy paint wise. If I remember right, the third swipe was best.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Here's a video that may help.*


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for the help but I’m trying to prevent it from happening I think I figured out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*Airbrush Splattering*? There is something wrong with your paint mixing then, it is probably too thick. The paint thickness doesn't have to be too far off to cause *splattering*. Your air pressure is probably way off from what it *should* be too.


----------

